# Are Industry 9 worth it?



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

I have been scoping out some parts for a bike build and been focusing on wheels for the last few days. So today I was almost settled on the outlaws since they are super cheap and people say they are bombproof, but then I remember someone talking about getting I9 to lace up some wheelset for him/her so I went searching. I find their website and for crying out loud, those wheels look über pimpin, and then and there I found the wheelset I wanted. So next was finding out the price on those suckers, it did not take much time finding the price but it has taken me quite some time beliving the price I found, $870 for a single wheel!?

So, is that the real price or can it be found for less?
How strong are they? Will they last me years as I am hoping the bike I am buying will do?
And does it have a noisy rear hub?

Give me your thoughts on those wheels.

Thanks.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Industry nine actually only makes hubs and proprietary spoles which are made from aluminum. It is said they roll even better than chris king. As for price, I doubt you'll find some for cheaper.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> It is said they roll even better than chris king.


I should hope so, CK hubs are notorious for being high-drag. They are supposed to loosen up after a few thousand miles or something.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Jayem said:


> I should hope so, CK hubs are notorious for being high-drag. They are supposed to loosen up after a few thousand miles or something.


I read somewhere it had to do with a plastic ring contacting the bearings, and that when they loosened up it was because they had worn through that ring, so it was easier to just remove the ring to shorten break in time.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

odinnn said:


> $870 for a single wheel!?


both homie.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man save your cash and get the Outlaws....Industrie 9's are real, real nice but over priced by 200 bucks IMO


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Industry Nines are phenomenal. Not only their product (in my opinion and many other riders and dealers I know) but their customer service is killer. If you have any questions I recommend you call and talk to Jeff for ANY question you have may have.

In the shop the other day we took my hub apart and it was amazing machine work indeed.

Are they worth it? Only you can decide....people will blab about Kings being too much $....I9s being too much $...whatever, it is all relative. If you want to spend money on bike parts then go for it and dont let anybody tell you they are not worth it cause its sort of retarded to try and measure a per dollar basis of what one hub has over another based on a persons preferences.

In any event, you should not pay retail. i would recommend you go with either Larry mettler at mtnhighcyclery.com or chad at redbarnbicycles.com as they are big I9 dealers and Larry even runs them on his new Knolly Delerium and he would now given how many high end wheelsets he builds in the course of a week.

Only time will tell but given how sweet their machine work looks they smell of quality. I friggin love their spokes...they make for a stiff ass wheelset.

I just got my second set of I9s on my new bike last Friday and am as stoked on them as I am on my first I9 set which also kicks ass.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

FoShizzle said:


> Only time will tell but given how sweet their machine work looks they smell of quality. I friggin love their spokes...they make for a stiff ass wheelset.
> 
> I just got my second set of I9s on my new bike last Friday and am as stoked on them as I am on my first I9 set which also kicks ass.


I hav e em on both my 24" skatepark bike and my 26" single speed .. all I can say is they are flat out amazing they put the fun back in rideing for me . So light uber stiff and roll with 0% drag !!
If you can afford to eat after buying a set I say do it ! This is one upgrade you wont regret !!


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> I hav e em on both my 24" skatepark bike and my 26" single speed .. all I can say is they are flat out amazing they put the fun back in rideing for me . So light uber stiff and roll with 0% drag !!
> If you can afford to eat after buying a set I say do it ! This is one upgrade you wont regret !!


i agree.....i have owned king wheelset and never will again; i dont see the point. Kings are for Queens

Kings are great no doubt......and Hopes I think may be the best hub dollar for dollar but I9s are the only wheels I currently own on my bikes and I have no regrets. I am sure not everybody will praise their I9s as there is not a single part out there that has 100% satisfaction but the people i know, all previous King hub owners, are stoked on them.


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

I-9's are pure art babie!


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I don't think I could ever justify (to myself that is) buying an 870 dollar set of wheels.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

pavement_hurts said:


> I don't think I could ever justify (to myself that is) buying an 870 dollar set of wheels.


yeah, its a lot, but no more (and nobody pays retail by the way....at least nobody I know) than a King wheelset and no more than DT Swiss pre-builts, as just 2 examples, for what it is worth.

it is simply a choice/option for people who dont mind paying King types of prices


----------



## bobnarly (Aug 10, 2004)

sinister R/D guy(not me) gives these wheels the thumbs up.....
one year w/ no major issues...


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks guys, specially Evil and FoShizzle. I just wanted to know if they would as good as the pricetag says. I am always ready to spend a little extra on parts has something special about it and good CS is always a good way to spend a few bucks on.

It is also good to kow that the price I found was for a pair of wheels not just per wheel. I also found out after scanning the forums that the website I found them on does not have permission from I9 to sell their wheels, so I9 will not warranty wheels from them.



Evil4bc said:


> If you can afford to eat after buying a set I say do it!


Fuuk eating, there is always some grass under the snow in the back yard


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

odinnn said:


> Thanks guys, specially Evil and FoShizzle. I just wanted to know if they would as good as the pricetag says. I am always ready to spend a little extra on parts has something special about it and good CS is always a good way to spend a few bucks on.
> 
> It is also good to kow that the price I found was for a pair of wheels not just per wheel. I also found out after scanning the forums that the website I found them on does not have permission from I9 to sell their wheels, so I9 will not warranty wheels from them.
> 
> Fuuk eating, there is always some grass under the snow in the back yard


yeah, if you are talking about beyondbikes, dont do it. that is rude of them to do as I9 requested they not do.

buy from Larry Mettler for sure....or Chad from redbarnbicycles.

all i know is that i love both sets of mine....give Jeff a call to see for yourself how good their customer service is. Just dont tell him Fo' sent you or he may hang up.

"Kings are for queens!"


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

FoShizzle said:


> yeah, if you are talking about beyondbikes, dont do it. that is rude of them to do as I9 requested they not do.
> 
> buy from Larry Mettler for sure....or Chad from redbarnbicycles.
> 
> ...


Both good guys, I vote for chad @ redbarn. I've bought a decent amount of stuff from him and spokes from lary once.

Jason


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

FoShizzle said:


> yeah, if you are talking about beyondbikes, dont do it. that is rude of them to do as I9 requested they not do.
> 
> buy from Larry Mettler for sure....or Chad from redbarnbicycles.
> 
> ...


Yeah, saw them at beyondbikes.

Since I dont live in the US I have been in contact with Canfield Brothers, since I am most likely going to buy a bike from them, and they are helping me gather some parts for one shippment so I can save on shipping, so they will most likely find a place to buy them from. I am hopeing they have some contacts so I can get some good deals 

Also it would be great if you could PM me the price I could expect to have to pay for a set off I9.

Thanks.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

odinnn said:
 

> Thanks guys, specially Evil and FoShizzle. I just wanted to know if they would as good as the pricetag says. I am always ready to spend a little extra on parts has something special about it and good CS is always a good way to spend a few bucks on.
> Fuuk eating, there is always some grass under the snow in the back yard


Haaaaa
Good to hear you have the right spirit about this !!!
There great wheels you wont regret it :thumbsup: 
I9 has excelent customer service .
The front hub on my 24" skatepark bike got little bit of bearing play in it after doing some nosepick dropin stuff on really steep tranny , I was basically dropping 3ft into the front wheel with a very tight transistion . Jeff got a new axle and bearing out to me next day , with some extra hub pawls for the ones I also broke doing something stupid with a vice , rag and hammer trying to remove a stupid  kingcog that decided that it disnt want to come off .

Both times were totally my fault and Jeff handeled them anyway. I-9 wheels are the best hands down and the people that build them Jeff and Fred treat you like family !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## munkyspank (Aug 3, 2004)

I picked up a set of i-9 enduros... I was replacing 04 XTR wheelset on my 5.5 and rear stiffness was night and day. Originally I was going to get a hadley set but I am glad i picked up the i-9s. A little pricey but for what i was looking at (Hadley's and CKs) they weren't too far off.


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Haaaaa
> Good to hear you have the right spirit about this !!!
> There great wheels you wont regret it :thumbsup:
> I9 has excelent customer service .
> ...


Hei, I just got some info that there where alot of busted rims at DH races in the US. I dont really know how they busted them, rims or spoke, but that person really did not like the I9 from the sound of that. He also noted that he also would never trust a alu spoke over a steel one.

So I just want to hear it one more time if they are DH/FR worthy.
Also is the rear hub silent?


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

odinnn said:


> Hei, I just got some info that there where alot of busted rims at DH races in the US. I dont really know how they busted them, rims or spoke, but that person really did not like the I9 from the sound of that. He also noted that he also would never trust a alu spoke over a steel one.
> 
> So I just want to hear it one more time if they are DH/FR worthy.
> Also is the rear hub silent?


i've seen pics of one wheel failing... they were all over the internet... that is certainly NOT the first time a wheel has failed in a DH race....


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

coma13 said:


> i've seen pics of one wheel failing... they were all over the internet... that is certainly NOT the first time a wheel has failed in a DH race....


Thats why I said that that person had seen ALOT of I9 wheels damged, that is what conserns me. But I am thinking that I am to conserned about how the rims handle under extreme use since I am not the greatest rider in the world I will most likely never hit the breaking point of those wheels.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I wonder what the typical (hard to define) lifespan of these more rigid alu. spokes will turn out to be vs conventional steel... ?

I could never afford a set of chris blings, so unfortunetly I don't see a set of these in my near future... I'm not too worried about it though. 
looks like an excellent piece of machinery though...


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

odinnn said:


> Thats why I said that that person had seen ALOT of I9 wheels damged, that is what conserns me. But I am thinking that I am to conserned about how the rims handle under extreme use since I am not the greatest rider in the world I will most likely never hit the breaking point of those wheels.


I'm not sure if there is just some terminology confusion or if you're misunderstanding the i9 product. Industry 9 does not make rims. They make hubs and spokes, they sell pre-built wheelsets with their hubs, and spokes, and your choice of rims.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

odinnn said:


> Thats why I said that that person had seen ALOT of I9 wheels damged, that is what conserns me. But I am thinking that I am to conserned about how the rims handle under extreme use since I am not the greatest rider in the world I will most likely never hit the breaking point of those wheels.


Im so very lazy, does someone have a link to the 'fiesta' that was the I9 blue spoked DH rim fiasco, and Jeff's excellent replies ....
Anyone?
Anyone?
Bueller?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

coma13 said:


> I'm not sure if there is just some terminology confusion or if you're misunderstanding the i9 product. Industry 9 does not make rims. They make hubs and spokes, they sell pre-built wheelsets with their hubs, and spokes, and your choice of rims.


can't say it was completely the "rims" fault though... which is actually rarely the case if equipped with the right model for the job...

you know, comes down to wheel build and even tension... and of course, spokes as well.. 
then on top of that, who knows what that rider was pulling to shred up a wheel...


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

coma13 said:


> I'm not sure if there is just some terminology confusion or if you're misunderstanding the i9 product. Industry 9 does not make rims. They make hubs and spokes, they sell pre-built wheelsets with their hubs, and spokes, and your choice of rims.


I know they dont make the rim, but the fact that you buy a wheel from them with their hub and spokes kinda makes it their wheel. Also it is easyer to just talk about them as their wheels as english is not my main language.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Parts fail from time to time, it is inevitable. I do not personally own a set, but I have riden with the guys that work there at I9's pumptrack and they all are super nice. One of the things I think that is cool about their wheels is I remember Gerret breaking some spokes at a race and Tom changed the spokes right there on the spot. I plan on getting a set for my next bike build, they also make conventional style hubs now as well. Saw some pics from interbike, not sure on the prices though. I can tell you this, their performance is hands down the best on the market.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=196223
The "Thread"
See its locked...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

I have 2 sets of I9's and it is ALWAYS worth it to have more expensive bike parts than everybody else. It's unbelievable how good I look in the parking lot.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mb3designs said:


> Parts fail from time to time, it is inevitable. I do not personally own a set, but I have riden with the guys that work there at I9's pumptrack and they all are super nice. One of the things I think that is cool about their wheels is I remember Gerret breaking some spokes at a race and Tom changed the spokes right there on the spot. I plan on getting a set for my next bike build, they also make conventional style hubs now as well. Saw some pics from interbike, not sure on the prices though. I can tell you this, their performance is hands down the best on the market.


yeah, those guys on the original Fiero design team... their all just a bunch of nice chums! bob even comes over from time to time to bondo up my cracked fiberglass and tune my carburator.... I'll always own my sweet fiero.

no, seriously, I'm pickin' up what you're layin' down, no replacement for displacement... or I mean for great Customer Service... but the above is kind of what it sounds like when you just say they are fixing your gear all of the time... 

just gotta add: CdaleTony, man, that is a pretty interesting thread... lots of ammunition for haters, bashers, or skeptics, but it doesn't look good either way... and yeah, wow, lots of tension in that duece-niner board! damn...


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, those guys on the original Fiero design team... their all just a bunch of nice chums! bob even comes over from time to time to bondo up my cracked fiberglass and tune my carburator.... I'll always own my sweet fiero.
> 
> no, seriously, I'm pickin' up what you're layin' down, no replacement for displacement... or I mean for great Customer Service... but the above is kind of what it sounds like when you just say they are fixing your gear all of the time...


No, they have never fixed any of my gear, never asked them to. I am just saying that they make great products and have excellent customer service. I have witnessed first hand the abuse their wheels will take, watched some Pro-riders put them through the ringers out here in Ashevegas. Their skill level and the amount of abuse they put their equipment through is unbelievable, there are only a handful of riders on this forum that can even come close to or match their skill level. If the wheels will hold up for them, they will hold up for anyone. As far as their wheels failing, any wheel will eventually fail if it is not tuned properly from time to time, don't have to be a rocket scientist to figure that out:thumbsup:


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Best looking hub/spokes ever!


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> just gotta add: CdaleTony, man, that is a pretty interesting thread... lots of ammunition for haters, bashers, or skeptics, but it doesn't look good either way... and yeah, wow, lots of tension in that _*duece-niner board!*_ damn...


Yea that board can get going eh? Must be the Kool-Aid


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

I'd stay away from the DT Swiss 6.1 rims. They are made for DH racing in that they are extremely soft and dent *really* easy. This is good for DH racing because it makes it almost impossible to pinch flat, so instead of flatting and having your race run ruined you just get a FAT dent in your rim. Makes sense because $75 for a new rim is less than what you wasted on gas, food, lodging, and race fees.

My housemate has got a set of I9 wheels and he managed to make it through the NORBA season on one 6.1 rim, but it was pretty haggard by the end of the summer. He laced on a new 6.1 on for the collegiate season. First or second run on the brand new rim at UNR and he gets the biggest dent I have ever seen in a rim :madman:, had to wrap the spot up in duct tape to keep the tire on for the race run, and he got 3rd :thumbsup:.

Anyway... bottom line is I9 wheels are pretty solid, but 6.1s aren't for non-racers who would rater change tubes than rims


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

odinnn said:


> Also is the rear hub silent?


Far from it bud...this hubs have a somewhat loud buzz to them.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

mtnbykr06 said:


> Far from it bud...this hubs have a somewhat loud buzz to them.


"somewhat loud buzz" is a bit of an understatement, they are the loudest hubs i have ever heard, louder than kings, annoyingly loud. They have a million engagement points which makes them feel very snappy when you go to put the power down out of corners.


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

jp3d said:


> "somewhat loud buzz" is a bit of an understatement, they are the loudest hubs i have ever heard, louder than kings, annoyingly loud. They have a million engagement points which makes them feel very snappy when you go to put the power down out of corners.


Yeah, I was kinda being sarcastic. The hubs w/ a 6 pawl hub have 120 engagement points, w/ an engagement point at every 3rd degree. Kings only have 76....


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Hmm... I dont get the Buzz - what is I9 providing - light but still strong? As far as the 'beauty' of the hubs; High end hubs roll better, and can be stronger, but the only siginificant benefit is a better freehub. Obviously the I9's have the added advantage of an advanced spoke/wheel system and con therefore make a strong but light wheel -- however, as pointed out -- the most common failure of a wheel in this arena is the rim itself and I9 doesnt make rims.

So you have ahigh end wheel with expensive componentry that is still as prone to damage as other wheels.

Understanding that if you race, or you have the $ that YES - they are a better wheel, but also that for the vast majority of riders they do not provide a significant performance advantage and in fact are a liability due to cost and part availability (you'd better keep some spare spokes etc in your kit)

For a high end wheel set, Im still a Hadley fan - never liked Chris Bling (the headsets are sweet though.)


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

mtnbykr06 said:


> Yeah, I was kinda being sarcastic. The hubs w/ a 6 pawl hub have 120 engagement points, w/ an engagement point at every 3rd degree. Kings only have 76....


Dont get caught up in numbers, the systems work entirely differently.


----------



## losjefes (May 27, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> Dont get caught up in numbers, the systems work entirely differently.


Degrees of engagement is degrees of engagement. Yes they work differently but the I9's still engage faster.


----------



## losjefes (May 27, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> Hmm... I dont get the Buzz - what is I9 providing.QUOTE]
> 
> Lower rotational mass, quicker acceleration, stiffer, instant engagement, lighter than most comparable wheels, user servicable, easier spoke replacement, etc.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

losjefes said:


> Lower rotational mass, quicker acceleration, stiffer, instant engagement, lighter than most comparable wheels, user servicable, easier spoke replacement, etc.


quicker acceleration - damn i hadn't heard about the built-in rockets 

user servicable - what hub isn't? Unless they come with a free bearing press or something? There are no service instructions on the website :nono:

easier spoke replacement - a must with all the Al spokes you'll shred, but still very nice feature :thumbsup:

Lower rotational mass - do you have the weight difference between a wheel's worth of I9 spokes and regular double-butted steel spokes? I'm just curious.

what I'd like to see: Ti cassette body, so you can run a cheap cassette without shredding your hub, but I guess they figure at the price of the wheel, no one is going to bother with cheap cassettes.

sorry to rain on your parade, I'm just jealous I don't have a set yet.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

losjefes said:


> Huck Banzai said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... I dont get the Buzz - what is I9 providing.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

losjefes said:


> Degrees of engagement is degrees of engagement. Yes they work differently but the I9's still engage faster.


I doubt it - but again - I digress having yet to roll on the I9's

Larger companies (Greature capital expenditure poss's) have focused on freehubs for years and the pinnacle seems to have stabilized. Often quick engagement comes at the expense of durable engagement (a la the old 108pt Hadleys et al)


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> losjefes said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen the weights, and since the rim itself is not changed, rotational weight is not improved (IMO)) to justify them. Stiffer? I would have to hold reservation, but Ive never had any issue with quality builds - some comments and issues claimed with I9 lateral strnghts primes me to doubt that claim. User serviceable?? What hub isnt - I have rebuilt Hadley, Profile, Ringle, assorted Shimano and Camagnolo - dont see how it could be any bette/diff, but I digress.
> ...


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> Huck Banzai said:
> 
> 
> > "justifying" is a personal thing so its fine you cant justify them. How does one justify Kings over Hadleys over Hopes....etc? I dont know nor do I care...all i know is what my gut feel tells me.
> ...


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Very good points guys. As for I9's customer service, top notch. They are the type of manufacturer that will allow you to come and pick up your wheels or get them serviced in person at their shop in Asheville, that is if they are expecting you, don't just show up unannounced. I might be biased a little due to the fact that are a local company, as well as Cane Creek, but like I mentioned I have seen their wheels take some serious abuse from pro riders first hand. As far as CK, could care less, if I am going to drop dollars on a wheelset I am going to go with a local company due to the fact that any problems or issues can be resolved quickly. Also, everyone that works at I9 rides, rider based ownership and employees. I have ridden with just about everyone that works there, and they all good riders and are very passionate about what they do and are active in the community regarding trail work, maintenance, and advocacy. When is the last time you saw CK with a shovel in his hand slangin' dirt to build up some DJ's or berms, probably been a pretty damn long time ago. Bottom-line, no their wheels are not for everyone, but they are as close to perfection as you are going to get. I understand the fact that certain people tend to stick with the same manufacturers when buying parts, loyalty is a good thing by all means, but commenting on something you have no knowledge or experience dealing with is misleading and untruthful. Not pointing any fingers, but there is a whole world out there, and some people tend to live in their own "realm" and are scared to venture outside of their comfort zone. If you have no experience or knowledge of I9, then you have no business commenting or giving an opinion about their products, that is unless you are asking questions or trying to find out what they are all about.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> FoShizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent answer! As with most things, the strongest motivating factor is s a feeling (I am a Sony whore, Santa Cruz, one or 2 others). I believe I posted in another thread how being comfortable and confident in your equipent trumps the Stats/#'s/Opinions of others.
> ...


----------



## losjefes (May 27, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> losjefes said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen the weights, and since the rim itself is not changed, rotational weight is not improved (IMO)) to justify them. Stiffer? I would have to hold reservation, but Ive never had any issue with quality builds - some comments and issues claimed with I9 lateral strnghts primes me to doubt that claim. User serviceable?? What hub isnt - I have rebuilt Hadley, Profile, Ringle, assorted Shimano and Camagnolo - dont see how it could be any bette/diff, but I digress.
> ...


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

man.... there is a lot of brutally bad quoting going on in this thread.....


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

coma13 said:


> man.... there is a lot of brutally bad quoting going on in this thread.....


test..
I wondered it it was a board issue...
Nope...preview looks good...


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

Hei FoShizzle, and any other I9 owner, I asked if the rear hub was loud and you guys seem to have missed that, only one guy has answered and he said it was loud, but I dont know if he owns a set of I9 or not. So is it loud? That would be a real dissapointment since loud hubs buggs the sh1t out of me.

Thanks


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

I have one set, Blue...Stans ZTR355's, 
I9 6 pawl hub.
I would say medium loud. I have heard a King or two and they seemed louder than mine. A local guy rides some wierd low end hub that is INCREDIBLY loud.....
So in short, mine is semi-loud. But I like loud...


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> I have one set, Blue...Stans ZTR355's,
> I9 6 pawl hub.
> I would say medium loud. I have heard a King or two and they seemed louder than mine. A local guy rides some wierd low end hub that is INCREDIBLY loud.....
> So in short, mine is semi-loud. But I like loud...


Thanks alot. My friend has a '04 Demo 9 that has a really loud hub, it is pain in the a$$ when riding slow and just chilling, but you can almost forget it at high speeds and when you have to concentrate. But I like silent hubs so semi-loud might be ok.

Thanks.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

odinnn said:


> Hei FoShizzle, and any other I9 owner, I asked if the rear hub was loud and you guys seem to have missed that, only one guy has answered and he said it was loud, but I dont know if he owns a set of I9 or not. So is it loud? That would be a real dissapointment since loud hubs buggs the sh1t out of me.
> 
> Thanks


definitely not real loud in my book...at the most, medium loud but a very nice noise, especially if the 6-pawl version which is what i have on both of my I9 wheelsets.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

How to mess up a quote 101...



CdaleTony
test..
I wondered it it was a board issue...
Nope...preview looks good...
[/QUOTE said:


> [Q_oops i skrewed the tag_UOTE=CdaleTony
> test..
> I wondered it it was a board issue...
> Nope...preview looks good...
> ...


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

losjefes said:


> Huck Banzai said:
> 
> 
> > 32 Double butted spokes and 32 alloy nipples = 197g
> ...


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*I could be wrong but...*

It looks like "losjefes" is Industry Nine head Jeff B. Seems to be chiming in giving everybody a little lesson on his wheels. Nice to see you here buddy.

By the way, I have a set of those I9 Enduro wheels and they are without a doubt the best wheels I have ever used. The hubs might sound like a pack of pissed off mosquitos following you but the quick engagement of the pawls and the straight pull spokes create an untouchable set of wheels. The fiasco that happened with Jonty Neethling's wheel at the US Open this year was caused by an incredible side load he put on the wheel when crashing off a wooden bridge to a wet section of dirt that made the front end hook up when he was still pushing sideways. At that point, Every single wheel will fail and he (an over 200 lb. rider) was racing DH on a set of XC ligth wheel builds.

Most wheels would have been trashed after that but they laced up a few new spokes into it, trued the rim a bit and sent him back out on the course. Those wheels are still being ridden today.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

elohttub said:


> It looks like "losjefes" is Industry Nine head Jeff B. Seems to be chiming in giving everybody a little lesson on his wheels. Nice to see you here buddy.
> 
> By the way, I have a set of those I9 Enduro wheels and they are without a doubt the best wheels I have ever used. The hubs might sound like a pack of pissed off mosquitos following you but the quick engagement of the pawls and the straight pull spokes create an untouchable set of wheels. The fiasco that happened with Jonty Neethling's wheel at the US Open this year was caused by an incredible side load he put on the wheel when crashing off a wooden bridge to a wet section of dirt that made the front end hook up when he was still pushing sideways. At that point, Every single wheel will fail and he (an over 200 lb. rider) was racing DH on a set of XC ligth wheel builds.
> 
> Most wheels would have been trashed after that but they laced up a few new spokes into it, trued the rim a bit and sent him back out on the course. Those wheels are still being ridden today.


I dont doubt they're fantastic, Im coming from a pragmatic perspective.

Sure there's a performance advantage - yes they could possibly be the best performing wheels, but to most riders, especially abusive riders (I dont mean hacks, just people who go big and short or long it here n there, or slam through stuff racing) its a bit expensive and not nec the best choice for many.

Now if you have $, or you are spend the bulk of your money on bikes, a serious racer - They certainly make sense.

I by no means am bashing their performance as, aside from that pic sequence, I have heard nothing but high praise for them.

:skep:


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

hey asswipe, no offense, but you have spent a lot of time on keystrokes telling us you dont think it is worth it for many.....you obviously wont be getting any......we get it.

and dont use big words like pontificate just to show off your fancy college degree


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> no offense, but you have spent a lot of time on keystrokes telling us you dont think it is worth it for many.....you obviously wont be getting any......we get it.


How about if you dont have anything useful to say, you save your pontifications for yourself.

It fascinates me when some feel the need to interject useless criticisms irrelevant to the subject; prefacing a jab with "No offense" is akin to people who say Excuse Me and then proceed to shove their way along - disingenuous and snippety.

I could tap out the Declaration of independence in the time it took you to compose that brilliant commentary.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Decided to revisit in case anyone thought 2 above was a concession speech.

I stick by my asessments that while it may have a incremental performance advantage, it is quickly mitigated by rim, tire, tube/tubeless options. In addition the expense of replacement spokes, their lack of availability and the failure video that spawned this thread demonstrate the impracticality of the product.

I have wrecked wheels in similar fashion, and seen it done before; I have never seen an ABSOLUTE failure from an incident of that type. Yes - super T snapped all of his (Double Butted!!) spokes in a Kranked vid, bender did in Central Park -- but these were really abusive riders doing extremely abusive moves.

ALso - the devout defender in this thread is affiliated with I9 which is what lawyer refer to as an "Interested Witness" - nfg...


They need to prove THEMSELVES, and if they actually live up to the claims, it is inevitable that a large portion of the community will get them and make I9 founders rich! Such a clearly superior product would have little trouble achieving that.

Bottom line - Enough with the hype - I want testimonials from unbiased and familiar riders - not an owner/employee who is defending his Co, or worse yet - his pride.


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*okay...*



Huck Banzai said:


> Decided to revisit in case anyone thought 2 above was a concession speech.
> 
> I stick by my asessments that while it may have a incremental performance advantage, it is quickly mitigated by rim, tire, tube/tubeless options. In addition the expense of replacement spokes, their lack of availability and the failure video that spawned this thread demonstrate the impracticality of the product.
> 
> ...


Would you believe it if the US National Champion DH (semi-pro) told you that he loved the wheels? He tested a bike that had them on it and had nothing but raves about the performance and durability of the product. The wheels he also tested are the same ones I have been beating on for 6 months on my personal bike and think they are absolutely stellar.


----------



## rotr no more (Jan 12, 2004)

I do not have a set...yet. Noel has a set, which he has been riding, and so far, so good. I can't comment for him, but I do know they are holding up. He's riding tomorrow on Seymour, so maybe he'll give his comments, or maybe he won't. Email him and I'm sure he'll give you the straight goods.
I know I like them. I like the finish, the quality, and the idea. Will they make me a better rider? Probably not. Will they make me look better? Hells ya'! They are schweet. And I need all the help I can get in looking good.
How/what do I ride? I ran a set of 321 on my Hugi hub as my XC wheelset. They held up well. Hopefully the I9 will as well, and I have no reason to doubt they will.
As for that crash, I would bet if he was running Dee Max wheels, they as well would have bit the bullet. If something very stong will break under certain conditions, you can bet other very strong things will also break. Just because you see pics of one failure doesn't mean there were not others, and I would not be surprised if there were some true DH wheels instead of Rhyno Lites also beat up at that corner. 
Basically, odinnn, fron the users I know that have them, they are a sturdy wheelset if built for the riding you will put them through. If you are going to go big or go home, get them built for those conditions. I would be very surprised if they disapointed you or let you down.
BTW, I do not work for I9. We do spec them on one of our build kits, but we also spec DT Swiss. This is my opinion, and mine alone. 
Tim...hoping to have not strayed from the original intent of this discussion.


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

Try looking in the support section


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

elohttub said:


> Would you believe it if the US National Champion DH (semi-pro) told you that he loved the wheels? He tested a bike that had them on it and had nothing but raves about the performance and durability of the product. The wheels he also tested are the same ones I have been beating on for 6 months on my personal bike and think they are absolutely stellar.


impossible.....this contradicts the armchair engineers' assessments who have never even seen them so you must be mistaken


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> impossible.....this contradicts the armchair engineers' assessments who have never even seen them so you must be mistaken


Whenever intellect is lacking, good homegrown insults seem to suffice huh? Rather than provide an example or logical argument, you approach with an attempt at an insult. Pardon me if I am again assuming that members on these forums are adults, and expect their intellects and overall intelligence level to be above petty jibes - who might rather seek to make a point, than make an ass of themselves; was pinkbike down today?

What you know about my engineering qualifications and background are assumed; consider that. My practical experience and involvement in the cycling industry for 25 years is also a pretty strong qualification.

In addition, I still have not insulted or made any undue criticism of these wheels, in fact did concede they were potentially better than the competition; My argument speaks to the true advantages and the offset of that advantage due to particular setup, expense and availability. People still run Hayes mags and they are good brakes, but there are clearly better brakes out there - Especially racers - especially independents. Whi is that? I'll let you think that through.

So rather than trying to be insulting, make a point; if you can't - leave it to someone who can.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> Whenever intellect is lacking, good homegrown insults seem to suffice huh? Rather than provide an example or logical argument, you approach with an attempt at an insult. Pardon me if I am again assuming that members on these forums are adults, and expect their intellects and overall intelligence level to be above petty jibes - who might rather seek to make a point, than make an ass of themselves; was pinkbike down today?
> 
> What you know about my engineering qualifications and background are assumed; consider that. My practical experience and involvement in the cycling industry for 25 years is also a pretty strong qualification.


for the record, no, pinkbike was not down today. my mom had me doing crap around the house which is why I am so aggro....i hate that i had to move back in with her.

just cause we all aint got some fancy college education to be able to use fancy ass words and stuff doesnt mean you have to come across high and mighty by talking down to others. i am entitled to my opinion just like you and that means whether or not it is a good one to you so there.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> for the record, no, pinkbike was not down today. my mom had me doing crap around the house which is why I am so aggro....i hate that i had to move back in with her.
> 
> just cause we all aint got some fancy college education to be able to use fancy ass words and stuff doesnt mean you have to come across high and mighty by talking down to others. i am entitled to my opinion just like you and that means whether or not it is a good one to you so there.


Now _that_ was funny.

Hey, Fo, you're down with the I9's but not the Gravitydropper. What's up with that? I mean, they certainly seem to be the ultimate in blingage in their respective component catagories. Oh, I guess you couldn't put a GD on your RFX because it was a budget build. Now I see. Anyway, have fun with this flame-fest.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

PCinSC said:


> Now _that_ was funny.
> 
> Hey, Fo, you're down with the I9's but not the Gravitydropper. What's up with that? I mean, they certainly seem to be the ultimate in blingage in their respective component catagories. Oh, I guess you couldn't put a GD on your RFX because it was a budget build. Now I see. Anyway, have fun with this flame-fest.


there is nothing bling about a crutch!


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> there is nothing bling about a crutch!


A CRUTCH!

What about the "benefits" of an I9 wheelset? Stiff, lightweight, a zillion points of engagement...those aren't crutches? Real men ride on flexy, heavy wheels built up with Deore hubs...

...well, at least that's what I do.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

PCinSC said:


> I guess you couldn't put a GD on your RFX because it was *a budget build*. Now I see.


WHOA! wait a minute! Uh-Oh, watch out! I think the ultimate flame towards a homer may have just been revealed! my gawd no, not the budget! Implying costs may have been cut just might be hitting below the belt for a homer. our close study of homer interaction continues.....

Hey foshizzle, it's often hard, with your often bipolar posts, to tell sometimes what exactly is sarcasm and what is serious. Pretty sure most can tell, but it may throw people off quite a bit. If it were up to me, I'd say the english language today uses a complete overload of sarcasm, but hey... it can be funny.  alright, now was that sarcasm, or seriousness?


----------



## hagar (Oct 3, 2005)

wow. im getting a set of kings soon. threads like this make me think im a dummy.

hey fo, not trying to bash you, but could you do me a favor? and some of the other guys too, could you guys please stop saying this or that are better than kings until i get my wheelset? please? cuz hearing stuff like that makes me get nose bleeds. after i get the wheels it will be fine cuz they are so beautifully color coordinated to my bike, i doubt i will hate them even if they ride like ass. which i doubt. anyway. end plea. carry on. 

ps- just as an aside, i want to say this, im not a very rich dude, in fact i just quit my business in india to get a degree cuz i will be moving to another country soon, neither am i an accomplished rider in ANY sense of the word, in fact i started riding just a year or so ago. my wife is a teacher so nope, we dont know benjamin franklin very well in this house yet. but i do know that i will be riding for a very long time, cuz, well, like all of us here, i love to ride. i think that a wheelset is an important component on a bike. i decided to skimp back on luxuries like breakfasts, lunches and dinners in order to get my wheels because i have read many testaments on how long the king hubs last. i think that alone is worth the money. of course ppl could chime in with their own bad experiences, but for the most part i have heard good things on the longevity of kings. i am sure I9s will be the same. i doubt the owner(s) of I9 are such asses that they expect such mucho dollar for a set of hubs that cannot survive certain use/abuse parameters. 

i am not a very abusive rider, but i hope my skills progress as time goes on and as i continue to ride. mountain biking involves, besides physical stress on equipment, other potential hazards detrimental to equipment like stream crossings, snow, rain, mud, mulch, etc etc. i like to think that i have bought myself a pair of hubs that will survive all of that. that these hubs will outlast my current and subsequent bikes for a reasonably long amount of time.

anyway, it is dumb to try justify something for ANOTHER person, im not trying to do that, just stating how i justified such a humongous expense to myself.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> WHOA! wait a minute! Uh-Oh, watch out! I think the ultimate flame towards a homer may have just been revealed! my gawd no, not the budget! Implying costs may have been cut just might be hitting below the belt for a homer. our close study of homer interaction continues.....
> 
> Hey foshizzle, it's often hard, with your often bipolar posts, to tell sometimes what exactly is sarcasm and what is serious. Pretty sure most can tell, but it may throw people off quite a bit. If it were up to me, I'd say the english language today uses a complete overload of sarcasm, but hey... it can be funny.  alright, now was that sarcasm, or seriousness?


how dare you call me bipolar...i am definitely schizo according to my shrink


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> how dare you call me bipolar...i am definitely schizo according to my shrink


I thought you were going to say, "how dare you call me a Homer!"

But you didn't...so I guess that means you've accepted that label, huh?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

FoShizzle said:


> how dare you call me bipolar...i am definitely schizo according to my shrink


haha nice. now that one was serious, right?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

PCinSC said:


> I thought you were going to say, "how dare you call me a Homer!"
> 
> But you didn't...so I guess that means you've accepted that label, huh?


never....i am simply a (temporary) Turner "owner", not a "homer".

I will say it again, Homers are fat ass donut eating gravity dropping armchair engineering douche bags


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

hagar said:


> wow. im getting a set of kings soon. threads like this make me think im a dummy.
> 
> hey fo, not trying to bash you, but could you do me a favor? and some of the other guys too, could you guys please stop saying this or that are better than kings until i get my wheelset? please? cuz hearing stuff like that makes me get nose bleeds. after i get the wheels it will be fine cuz they are so beautifully color coordinated to my bike, i doubt i will hate them even if they ride like ass. which i doubt. anyway. end plea. carry on.
> 
> ...


good for you....no worries, there is really nothing wrong with Kings at all


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> never....i am simply a (temporary) Turner "owner", not a "homer".
> 
> I will say it again, Homers are fat ass donut eating gravity dropping armchair engineering douche bags


FO love r work bro

Now we just have to sort ya out on the GD dude come for a ride with me I'll dispell that myth that all Homers who ride GDs are lard asre engineering douche bags

Well maybe Im the latter I dunno but I have disproved the arm chair theory

And as for the temporary Homer staus dude I hope not that RFX really suits you, once ya have it setup correctly Im sure you'll drink the kool aid like the rest of us


----------



## hagar (Oct 3, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> good for you....no worries, there is really nothing wrong with Kings at all


heh. i shouldve known i had that coming. oh well, atleast i get to keep my crown and my stockings. 

mmm, fine lace stockings and unshaven legs. mmm, wow, i never expected this image to cause THIS reaction.

excuse me while i try figure out a way to hump myself.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> FO love r work bro
> 
> Now we just have to sort ya out on the GD dude come for a ride with me I'll dispell that myth that all Homers who ride GDs are lard asre engineering douche bags
> 
> ...


TA, for the record, I do not consider you a homer; you are far to nice of a guy. On the other hand, I dont consider Aqua a homer cause he is too big of an ahole for even that label.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> TA, for the record, I do not consider you a homer; you are far to nice of a guy. On the other hand, I dont consider Aqua a homer cause he is too big of an ahole for even that label.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mtnbykr06 said:


> Far from it bud...this hubs have a somewhat loud buzz to them.


the buzzing is so loud, it isn't really a buz at all, they sound more like a squealing brake....


----------



## shopvet (Oct 10, 2005)

*i hardly even dare, BUT...*

My name is Fred. I currently hold the title of Industry Nine Production Manager. In past lives, I was a very competitive XC and DH racer (wins regionally, top 10 1996-2000 NORBA Nats), a bike shop mechanic, and a bike shop owner. Before any of that, I was nuclear Machinist's Mate on submarines in the US Navy. I say all this to warn you all of my biases.

I have a set of I9 Enduros (go figure) on my Sinister DNA dirtjumping bike. I have another set on my (SWEET NEW) Knolly Delirium T. The components (drive mech, hubs, spokes) in these two pairs of wheels are all 18 months old. I have yet to replace a spoke. I warped the crap out of the rear on my DNA trying to learn 360's (still no luck yet) - I slapped that one on a pallet and trued it back up. I threw my Sinister Splinter out of the back of a pickup truck doing doughnuts in a gravel parking lot (I'm really a 38yo) and warped the crap out of the rear, but slapped it on the ground and trued it back up - no problem. I didn't break any spokes, and am still riding both wheels. In fact, this past Saturday I repeatedly hit a 15-foot drop to transition on my (SWEET NEW) Knolly on that same Enduro wheelset.

The failures we experienced at Nationals were not unexpected. We recommended the Morewood team use a more appropriate rim for DH than the Rhyno Lite. They were also determined to use our "regular" gauge spoke. They wanted their bikes under 40 lbs. It is unfortunate that Jonty experienced his total failure in such a spectacular manner, and that is was all caught on what passes for film these days. Sun Ringle subsequently told Morewood they would no longer supply them Rhyno Lites for DH racing - it was not the proper application. Morewood will be running Mavic 823's and 729's in 2007. Hmmm....

Now...are they worth the money? It's really the unanswerable question. Easily half the people you ask will say "hell yes," and the other half will say "HELL NO!" It depends on what things each person values in a wheel.

There is no faster-engaging drive mechanism. It's a doubled-up 60 point mechanism. It's not light as such, but it is much stronger than a 108, 72, or any other mechanism with more than 60 points. We don't know exactly at what point it fails - we haven't been able to safely test it all the way to failure. It's something more than 750 ft-lbs. No human can make that kind of torque. Beyond that, its strength is moot.

Aluminum spokes will ultimately experience fatigue failure, but we make them 25% larger than 14 gauge stainless spokes and beef up the stress risers that exist in other spoke designs. We aren't the only wheel company using aluminum spokes, but somehow ours are 50+ grams lighter than theirs with 4 to 8 more spokes in each wheel. Aside from a very public failure of bright blue wheels with inappropriate rims for the application, we have experienced very few failures from Joe the average rider. Now I know that virtually NOBODY reading this will consider him/herself "average."

The really cool things about our wheels, aside from the very-fast engagement, are that they are visually distinctive from anything else on the market. We have a bold design that is recognizeable instantly. The spokes can also be a color other than silver or black, and their larger diameter is not only sound from an engineering standpoint, but is visually appealing to almost everyone who sees them. To me, they look like the spokes on my CR250R. I like that. The mechanic in me also likes the fact that should I blow up a rim, I can readily get a replacement from just about anywhere, along with the fact that I don't need a special wrench to true it up after I slap it on a pallet. Oh yeah - nor do I need special tools to service my hubs once a year.

So here's the deal: they're not _not_ worth the money. They won't break any sooner than any other wheel on the market, and will likely outlast this thread. The parts are all made in the USA (mostly by me), and we stand behind them. If we see a problem, we fix it. We have had ZERO drive mechanism failures in three years. My personal I9 wheels seem to actually be MORE durable than any wheels I've built and ridden in my past lives. And finally, there will always be an exception to anything I have said, and that person will probably take the time out of his busy day to post his opinion on MTBR, as well. That's what it's here for.

Now play nice!


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

shopvet said:


> My name is Fred. I currently hold the title of Industry Nine Production Manager. In past lives, I was a very competitive XC and DH racer (wins regionally, top 10 1996-2000 NORBA Nats), a bike shop mechanic, and a bike shop owner. Before any of that, I was nuclear Machinist's Mate on submarines in the US Navy. I say all this to warn you all of my biases.
> 
> I have a set of I9 Enduros (go figure) on my Sinister DNA dirtjumping bike. I have another set on my (SWEET NEW) Knolly Delirium T. The components (drive mech, hubs, spokes) in these two pairs of wheels are all 18 months old. I have yet to replace a spoke. I warped the crap out of the rear on my DNA trying to learn 360's (still no luck yet) - I slapped that one on a pallet and trued it back up. I threw my Sinister Splinter out of the back of a pickup truck doing doughnuts in a gravel parking lot (I'm really a 38yo) and warped the crap out of the rear, but slapped it on the ground and trued it back up - no problem. I didn't break any spokes, and am still riding both wheels. In fact, this past Saturday I repeatedly hit a 15-foot drop to transition on my (SWEET NEW) Knolly on that same Enduro wheelset.
> 
> ...


thanks for that Fred.

wow...i did not realize your credentials! having said that, dont expect me to still be anything but a jerk when i call and ask my dumb questions 

cant wait to build my next project up and get a third set!


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

shopvet said:


> My name is Fred. I currently hold the title of Industry Nine Production Manager. In past lives, I was a very competitive XC and DH racer (wins regionally, top 10 1996-2000 NORBA Nats), a bike shop mechanic, and a bike shop owner. Before any of that, I was nuclear Machinist's Mate on submarines in the US Navy. I say all this to warn you all of my biases.
> 
> I have a set of I9 Enduros (go figure) on my Sinister DNA dirtjumping bike. I have another set on my (SWEET NEW) Knolly Delirium T. The components (drive mech, hubs, spokes) in these two pairs of wheels are all 18 months old. I have yet to replace a spoke. I warped the crap out of the rear on my DNA trying to learn 360's (still no luck yet) - I slapped that one on a pallet and trued it back up. I threw my Sinister Splinter out of the back of a pickup truck doing doughnuts in a gravel parking lot (I'm really a 38yo) and warped the crap out of the rear, but slapped it on the ground and trued it back up - no problem. I didn't break any spokes, and am still riding both wheels. In fact, this past Saturday I repeatedly hit a 15-foot drop to transition on my (SWEET NEW) Knolly on that same Enduro wheelset.
> 
> ...


Quality Post! Absorbing! Not afraid to eat my words somewhere down the line - just not convinced quite yet. But this is good input!!

Matter of fact, on topic, no arrogance, and focussed on the issue!


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Simply said? Yes.


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

shopvet said:


> My name is Fred. I currently hold the title of Industry Nine Production Manager. In past lives, I was a very competitive XC and DH racer (wins regionally, top 10 1996-2000 NORBA Nats), a bike shop mechanic, and a bike shop owner. Before any of that, I was nuclear Machinist's Mate on submarines in the US Navy. I say all this to warn you all of my biases.
> 
> I have a set of I9 Enduros (go figure) on my Sinister DNA dirtjumping bike. I have another set on my (SWEET NEW) Knolly Delirium T. The components (drive mech, hubs, spokes) in these two pairs of wheels are all 18 months old. I have yet to replace a spoke. I warped the crap out of the rear on my DNA trying to learn 360's (still no luck yet) - I slapped that one on a pallet and trued it back up. I threw my Sinister Splinter out of the back of a pickup truck doing doughnuts in a gravel parking lot (I'm really a 38yo) and warped the crap out of the rear, but slapped it on the ground and trued it back up - no problem. I didn't break any spokes, and am still riding both wheels. In fact, this past Saturday I repeatedly hit a 15-foot drop to transition on my (SWEET NEW) Knolly on that same Enduro wheelset.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot Fred, that post helped alot. The reason I asked if the wheels where worth it or not was a misunderstanding on my part, thought the price I found was per wheel not wheelset. Now I am just wondering if the DT Swiss is the right rim for me, have heard that they are soft and ding easily, so I was thinking of getting a stronger rim. I am also still wondering about the loudness of the rear hub, does it have a buzz sound or more of a clicking sound?

Thanks,
Odinn


----------



## shopvet (Oct 10, 2005)

odinnn said:


> Thanks alot Fred, that post helped alot. The reason I asked if the wheels where worth it or not was a misunderstanding on my part, thought the price I found was per wheel not wheelset. Now I am just wondering if the DT Swiss is the right rim for me, have heard that they are soft and ding easily, so I was thinking of getting a stronger rim. I am also still wondering about the loudness of the rear hub, does it have a buzz sound or more of a clicking sound?
> 
> Thanks,
> Odinn


Odinn-

In talking to DT this past Interbike, Kenny (US Sales Mgr) admitted to problems with the 6.1 flatspotting. DT claims that this was by design in that they felt it helped prevent pinch flats, and it might - I think they erred too much on the soft side, though. He told me they fixed the problem for '07 by redesigning the rim bed at the bead. We were told this would fix the problem.

You are not locked into the DT, however - any 32-hole rim can be laced up to our system. We stock the Mavic UST rims, which add $100 to retail cost of the wheelset.

As far as hub noise - we recently switched from a very light Teflon-based grease to a 60/40 mix of DuMonde Liquid Grease and DuMonde MR Grease, and the hubs are notably quieter. They sound like a high-quality ratchet mechanism, quieter than CK or DT Star-ratchet stuff - similar maybe (in sound only) to Sun Ringle Abbah. So I would say more of a clicking sound, until you're going real fast. I can't hear mine over normal wind/trail noise.

Hope that helps-

Fred


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

shopvet said:


> Odinn-
> 
> In talking to DT this past Interbike, Kenny (US Sales Mgr) admitted to problems with the 6.1 flatspotting. DT claims that this was by design in that they felt it helped prevent pinch flats, and it might - I think they erred too much on the soft side, though. He told me they fixed the problem for '07 by redesigning the rim bed at the bead. We were told this would fix the problem.
> 
> ...


Hey Fred.....isn't that new grease you are using called "Bling Lube"?


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Enough of the big words all ready*

Wow,that sh!t was giving me a headache.I got lost there for a second,I thought I was on the Turner forum.Trust me,I'm posting now so all that collage big word BS is long gone.(for the moment)Anyway I9's right,that is what we are talking here right? Are they worth it? As some of you know I'm sponsered by Spinergy so of course my heart is in with them(They make killer wheel's)and much like Fo-shiz I never have to pay full retail for anything(and that makes me very lucky not cool)Trust me I'm super greatful for that.But I think the I9 products are top shelf,and as a guy who has ALLWAYS made sure that I own and ride only the best,I would pay full retail for those wheels(That's of course if Spinergy didn't make wheel's) so in a nut shell I think I9's are way sweet.. www.dieselbikes.com


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> *Enough of the big words all ready*
> 
> Wow,that sh!t was giving me a headache.I got lost there for a second,I thought I was on the Turner forum.Trust me,I'm posting now so all that collage big word BS is long gone.(for the moment)Anyway I9's right,that is what we are talking here right? Are they worth it? As some of you know I'm sponsered by Spinergy so of course my heart is in with them(They make killer wheel's)and much like Fo-shiz I never have to pay full retail for anything(and that makes me very lucky not cool)Trust me I'm super greatful for that.But I think the I9 products are top shelf,and as a guy who has ALLWAYS made sure that I own and ride only the best,I would pay full retail for those wheels(That's of course if Spinergy didn't make wheel's) so in a nut shell I think I9's are way sweet.. www.dieselbikes.com


Well said big guy, I wouldn't be worried to much abouyt the DT rim esspecailly the 5.1 I have it laced to some hadleys and have abused it and Im 200lbs they have held up very well, and theyre stiff and light, if ya going for the enduro set i'd have thoiught it would be a good match, I use mine for all mountain and jumps all good, i'd love a set of I9s myself oh well maybe in the new year:thumbsup:
http://www.dieselbikes.com/


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

shopvet said:


> Odinn-
> 
> In talking to DT this past Interbike, Kenny (US Sales Mgr) admitted to problems with the 6.1 flatspotting. DT claims that this was by design in that they felt it helped prevent pinch flats, and it might - I think they erred too much on the soft side, though. He told me they fixed the problem for '07 by redesigning the rim bed at the bead. We were told this would fix the problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Fred for a great answere. I have not looked into the DT Swiss rims alot, my info was just something that I have heard here and there, nothing concrete. It is great to hear that the DT rim has been made stronger. I will most likely pick a rim that is pretty strong since I do not have the benefit of overhauling my wheels that often.

Demn I want those wheels before christmas! :madman:


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

FoShizzle said:


> never....i am simply a (temporary) Turner "owner", not a "homer".
> 
> I will say it again, Homers are fat ass donut eating gravity dropping armchair engineering douche bags


You forgot something Fo

Homers are fat ass, donut eating, gravity dropping, armchair engineering, *I9 riding* douche bags.

For Huck Bonzai -

Here is your review. I got my Enduro I9 wheels in early 06. They replaced a similar spec CK wheelset. My initial thought was WOW! They were lighter, stiffer and felt like a had rocket booster on the bike when accelerating. Now months later, after trail riding, dirt jumping and DHing on them I still feel the same.

The only maintenence I've done it the 10 hour retension. No bearing play (and I have the old non-adjustable axle) engagement is still super fast and they are still perfectly true. While at a NORBA DH race, the I9 boys offered to take a look at them. Still perfect was the diagnosis.

IMO they are the best wheels I have had in 18 years of MTB riding. Worth the money to me.

FWIW - my DT 5.1d rims have been flawless too. I weigh in over 215lbs and I can kill a rim fast. I have hit some tough terrain this year - No dents, dings or flat spots.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

SSINGA said:


> Homers are fat ass, donut eating, gravity dropping, armchair engineering, *I9 riding* douche bags.


Hey, I resemble that remark. (Except for the "I9 riding" - they sure look nice, though)

Those who own these wheels really seem to love them. The hubs in particular seem really great, almost like they have built a better mousetrap (re-invented the wheel?). I'm curious to see whether these wheels continue to expand their stake in the marketplace, and whether the technology can or will trickle down to a more affordable product.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> You forgot something Fo
> 
> Homers are fat ass, donut eating, gravity dropping, armchair engineering, *I9 riding* douche bags.
> 
> ...


that is a great thumbs up for I9 indeed.....sounds good SSINGA


----------



## shopvet (Oct 10, 2005)

CRAZY FRED said:


> Wow,that sh!t was giving me a headache.I got lost there for a second,I thought I was on the Turner forum.Trust me,I'm posting now so all that collage big word BS is long gone.(for the moment)Anyway I9's right,that is what we are talking here right? Are they worth it? As some of you know I'm sponsered by Spinergy so of course my heart is in with them(They make killer wheel's)and much like Fo-shiz I never have to pay full retail for anything(and that makes me very lucky not cool)Trust me I'm super greatful for that.But I think the I9 products are top shelf,and as a guy who has ALLWAYS made sure that I own and ride only the best,I would pay full retail for those wheels(That's of course if Spinergy didn't make wheel's) so in a nut shell I think I9's are way sweet.. www.dieselbikes.com


Thanks, man!


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

shopvet said:


> Thanks, man!


You didn't need to edit it, all the subscribers to the thread got your original post emailed to them anyway.

And it was _hilarious_. One of the best posts I've seen on MTBR, no joke. :thumbsup:


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

PCinSC said:


> You didn't need to edit it, all the subscribers to the thread got your original post emailed to them anyway.
> 
> And it was _hilarious_. One of the best posts I've seen on MTBR, no joke. :thumbsup:


Wanna share Patrick?


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

Given the choices and function they offer I believe they are worth it. But you are either a value rider or a techno guy. For me my bike is for fitness, fun and it is a work of art. I like the gear as well as the pedal. I9 offer all the bling and the performance so why not...

I have no experience with Alloy spokes on a mtn bike. Being a larger (clyde) rider I look for the stifness these might provide. My question is this: Is rider weight an issue and are they brittle? the high end Road wheels I have used with Alloy spokes broke spoke a lot..

They look the bomb. Custom options with colours and choice of Rim along with Spoke diam. etc is cool. and when they can build it up for you with communication well that is a plus

Also, it is not clear to me if they both 20mm and QR. on the front All Mountain, is that an option. 

Have not seen the conventional hubs on their web. Would like to consider the hubs for road given the engagement as everyone is touting 

I have not ridden a set but they seem to be designed for my $. Value is not always just the best deal


----------



## shopvet (Oct 10, 2005)

Ike Turner said:


> .....
> 
> I have no experience with Alloy spokes on a mtn bike. Being a larger (clyde) rider I look for the stifness these might provide. My question is this: Is rider weight an issue and are they brittle? the high end Road wheels I have used with Alloy spokes broke spoke a lot..
> 
> ...


Well said, Ike!

To answer your first question, we have no limits on rider weight. Our spokes are machined from solid billet, rather than forged like those "high end road wheels with alloy spokes." We also use 32 spokes per wheel, rather than a reduced number. In my personal experience, we have had very few broken spokes from rider-induced stresses. I have seen some rear spokes wiped out by drivetrain impingement, and a couple sliced in two by crashing in a rock garden. The material properties of the 7075 billet give it a higher modulus of elasticity than any steel, which means it will stretch farther before yielding - in other words, they are not brittle.

The All Mountain wheelset is QR only. The Enduro hubset allows a 20mm Thru-Axle with a 50g weight increase on the set.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ivan the Terrible (Jan 23, 2004)

*Hah!*

What a Fred!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## shopvet (Oct 10, 2005)

*i liked the first post better...*

"sissy cross dangerboy" GUFFAW!!

Note to self: no pics of me on mtbr unless they're totally gnarcore!


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

Well thanks guys for all the info, now I just need to pay up my bike and find some money for a pair of those wheels! Dont you think that I should go with the gold ones and a white rim?


----------

